# Orpingtons



## hiscoolness1379 (Jun 23, 2013)

I know orpingtons are very friendly birds so are they capable of running from predators like barred rocks. Also what's the best type of Orpington " post a pic of your favorite "


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

There isn't any chicken breed capable of "out running predators"?!?!?

The best Orpington is one that lays lots of eggs.....just my opinion. Good luck with your search


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I have four and love them. They are nice big birds. Great birds to have.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Michiganpoultry25 (Jul 12, 2014)

Good bird indeed


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

They are a great bird. We have 6 pullets for next year and a little cockerel, so can't wait for them to get bigger. They are excellent layers.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

One of my favorite breeds. This is Handsome, he's just over a year old.








& Penelope. She's our new BO & is having some adjustment issues, but she's beautiful just the same!








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Game birds probably could and all BO are good winter layers! !!!!!!!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

hiscoolness1379 said:


> I know orpingtons are very friendly birds so are they capable of running from predators like barred rocks... "


I don't know.

I do know that when a stray dog attacked my free ranging Buff Orpingtons, they all survived without injury. The Rooster did lose all of his tail feathers but they grew back.

I did have time to get one shot off at the dog.


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

One thing all chickens are flighty


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Not all chickens. Some are so friendly they'd introduce themselves to a fox lol.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Just know where they are coming from. Hatchery stock does not compare. The buffs from this breeder are the same as his blacks. For comparison a hatchery buff next to the big black


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

hiscoolness1379 said:


> I know orpingtons are very friendly birds so are they capable of running from predators like barred rocks. Also what's the best type of Orpington " post a pic of your favorite "


I love the blacks. But my buffs are friendlier.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

here are a few orpingtons for ya


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

1 orange orpington 
2 jubilee orpington 
3 blue orpington 
4 buff orpington 
I'm going to Blake my own breed of jubilee next spring


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

My love! Gandhi the Buff Orpington


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

I will show my best flock of orpingtons 12 buff orps and 1 Mar an buff orpington cross


----------

